# Resistencia de desexcitación para generador síncrono



## Pablosanchezolid (Sep 17, 2013)

Muy buenas, para mi proyecto fin de carrera estoy haciendo un circuito de excitación para generadores síncronos, así como toda su lógica de regulación y control. Ahora bien, la duda que planteo hoy es en la resistencia de desexcitación, la cual desconecta al circuito de excitación y deja en corto al campo de la máquina a través de ella y, a su vez, se encarga de disipar el campo magnético con el que ha quedado cargado el devanado inductor. 
Me comentan desde una empresa que se encargan de la fabricación de resistencias, que la resistencia quedaría definida para su construcción por la intensidad que la recorrerá, el valor en Ohmios y el tiempo que la intensidad pasará por ella. Bien, el tiempo es dado por el cliente, la intensidad es la intensidad de techo del campo de la máquina (para el caso más desfavorable), pero el valor en ohmios, ¿cómo lo calculo?

Intuyo que al final es un circuito RL en el que la inductancia es la de la máquina, la R es la resistencia que tengo que calcular, y el tiempo e intensidad son las que me dan como parámetros, y con esto y la teoría de circuitos de primer orden, puedo sacar el valor óhmico, pero claro, aquí me falta la inductancia de la máquina, que nunca he visto en ninguna de las especificaciones de fabricantes, nada acerca del valor de inductancia de las máquinas eléctricas, ¿Saben alguno de ustedes como puedo calcular el valor óhmico de la resistencia sin saber la inductancia o si en las especificaciones del fabricante se da el dato de dicha inductancia? 

Muchas gracias de antemano y un saludo. 

PD: adjunto un esquema el cual encontré con dicha resistencia conectada y calculada, a ver que me pueden comentar. Gracias de nuevo.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 17, 2013)

Ummmmm me parece que el cálculo está más relacionado a ley de Ohm , cortocircuitar una tensión-corriente . . . pero no tengo más datos.

Me pareció ver algunos datos de tensión y corriente a la derecha de tu papel.

Saludos !


----------



## Pablosanchezolid (Sep 18, 2013)

Muy buenas, 

En primer lugar darte las gracias por tu aporte, pero creo que, aunque sin duda la ley de ohm tiene que ver en este asunto, no es una simple relación V/I la que tengo que calcular, si que tengo una tensión y una intensidad de techo, pero la resistencia no va a estar actuando de una manera constante, si no que está desconectada, y en el momento de falla en el generador, éste se desconecta, a su vez los interruptores del campo y mediante un anclaje mecánico la resistencia deja en corto al campo a través de ella (dejando desconectada y protegida a la electrónica de potencia), de este modo, el circuito de campo que queda es un circuito RL cargado a una intensidad determinada (este parámetro lo tengo) con fuente de tensión y tendrá que disipar el campo en un determinado tiempo t (este tiempo lo determina T(tau) que es la relación entre la resistencia y la inductancia del campo) , t también es un parámetro que tengo (recordemos que un circuito de primer orden no es lineal, es como un circuito RC, pero esta vez quien se descarga es una inductancia en vez de una capacitancia, o lo que es lo mismo, una bobina de campo y no un condensador). Ahora bien, L o inductancia de campo, es lo que necesitaría para calcular R. Y ahí es donde viene mi pregunta, ¿esta inductancia es dada por fabricantes de máquinas eléctricas? , ¿o es que existe algún otro modo de calcular la resistencia que necesito?

De nuevo muchas gracias y a ver si alguien puede echarme un cable.

Un Saludo. 

PD: Me han comentado algo de resistencia de frenado para variadores de frecuencia, ¿Puede estar relacionado?


----------

